# Detailing News- WORX Cordless Pressure Washer



## WHIZZER

Spotted A recent video from WORX about a new cordless pressure cleaner that looks interesting for those who need something in between the 40-60 PSI that the average garden hose provides and the 1500-1800 PSI that the lower-end of the pressure washer market offers.










The WORX Hydroshot (model #WG629) is said to operate within two power ranges between around 60PSI and 320PSI. The unit only weighs about 4lbs and runs on the WORX 20V PowerShare battery platform. There's no body to lug around like other pressure washers, and the Hydroshot can draw water from just about anywhere using a filtered hose that connects to the lance (which is the entire tool).

Other pressure washers can draw water from standing sources, too, like the Karcher Follow Me we reviewed a few months back, but while the WORX Hydroshot is less powerful, it is cordless and highly mobile-something that will be super-useful for light-duty jobs.










There's not a lot of additional info available yet Retail is £129.99

Could be good for those at shows etc


source garagespot


----------



## cossiecol

Now this looks interesting!


----------



## Naddy37

Be interesting to see it actually in action. I've got the Nomad, and that's a bit heavy to lug around the car etc.


----------



## WHIZZER

Naddy37 said:


> Be interesting to see it actually in action. I've got the Nomad, and that's a bit heavy to lug around the car etc.


----------



## WHIZZER

*Detailing News - More Cordless Pressure Washers*






36V Ryobi Pressure Washer Skin

Performance and portability combine seamlessly in the RYOBI 36v pressure washer console. Ideal for a variety of outdoor cleaning tasks, this console will make home maintenance quick and easy.

You'll love having the option to run one or two batteries in this model, so you can see a job through to the end regardless of how long it takes. It also fits right in with your existing 36V RYOBI power garden tools, so you can get more out of your batteries and chargers. 









Other features include:

·Maximum pressure of 1800PSI

·7.6m hose length

·Tough metal roll bars to protect the unit

·Complete cordless convenience with battery powered operation and on-board bladder for water.

So whether you're hosing off your driveway, freshening up the exterior of your house, or cleaning your vehicles, this pressure washer console is up to the job. Just be sure to adjust the pressure to match the task to ensure you get the best possible results.

Also a Karcher version


----------



## DLGWRX02

Looks interesting


----------



## 0-MAT-0

Look like a very handy piece of kit which would be great for me as I live in an appartment (top floor) and can't get water to my garage, although I have power in there. 
Would be happy to lug a couple or 3 jerry cans of water down there. 
I have had a look at these items, but it looks like they are not available in the uk at the moment. If anyone does see a uk supplier selling them can they please put a link up. 
Cheers.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Good piece of kit for those of us who don't have an outside tap, would come really handy if you're going away on weekend trips and need your detailing fix or to car shows. Other than that I can't see it replacing the Karcher's or Nilfisk's of this world, it's not powerful enough for what we're used too IMO.


----------



## Spinonit

It's listed in Argos and Amazon, but out of stock in both too? Wonder where you can buy it from - I would have killed for this yesterday after visiting farms and quarries!! Me and my truck were absolutely covered in muck :doublesho


----------



## keithjmason

Spinonit said:


> It's listed in Argos and Amazon, but out of stock in both too? Wonder where you can buy it from - I would have killed for this yesterday after visiting farms and quarries!! Me and my truck were absolutely covered in muck :doublesho


Looks like it's in stock at Argos now. With £20 off also

Anyone managed to try this out ?


----------



## tosh

Yes; got one today
Works well for it's intended purpose; which I would say is
- bikes
- wheels
- garden furniture 

Perfectly fine for rinsing down a car; much less water use and hassle than using a watering can. 

Since the battery is in the 'handle' I find it a bit heavy in use. 

But again; it's perfect if you don't have access to water near your car. 

I'm going to keep a 25L water can inside my garage, and top it up once or twice a week; I may start cleaning my wheels more than once a week now!

The Argos one is just
- machine with short lance
- lance extension
- battery and charger 
- hose
- bag (but mine was missing)
Don't expect any other accessories. 
It's something that is portable enough to keep in the car for trips; just need a bucket of water at the other end!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Worx/Argos also do a 20v leaf blower for 50 quid that uses the same battery; thinking of buying that next
(Drying wheels and sweeping things out and away from my garage/parking spot)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goat

Can you snow foam with it?


----------



## tosh

I would say no; use a pump sprayer instead (which is what I have been doing)

This one doesn't come with the detergent bottle attachment, so I can't definitively say if it's any good



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithjmason

Do you use it attached to a garden hose, or pulling water from a container ?


----------



## tosh

keithjmason said:


> Do you use it attached to a garden hose, or pulling water from a container ?


Haven't got water or power near the car, so it's just pulling from a watering can.

But I like that I can keep it in the car, so when I go and see Mum, I can just click onto her garden hose (and clean her windows as well as my car).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

It's not as complicated as the Aqua2Go, feels like there is less to go wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithjmason

tosh said:


> Haven't got water or power near the car, so it's just pulling from a watering can.
> 
> But I like that I can keep it in the car, so when I go and see Mum, I can just click onto her garden hose (and clean her windows as well as my car).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was curious what the pressure is like. From the can but then also what it adds on top of the garden hose.


----------



## tosh

Had another go today
Much better than a hose pipe, but not a lot of flow; area cleaned is quite small. 

Biggest problem is that I used about 15L of water doing the wheels (I.e one largish bucket of water) and the battery was on one bar out of three. 

If I had a hose pipe, this would not be worth getting. 

I think a second battery is required; also perhaps a fast charger, as the one supplied takes about 3 hours (400mA)

Still worth it though; will report back if the novelty wears off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithjmason

tosh said:


> Worx/Argos also do a 20v leaf blower for 50 quid that uses the same battery; thinking of buying that next
> (Drying wheels and sweeping things out and away from my garage/parking spot)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm. The blower sounds interesting also.

Wonder how it compares to the metrovac sidekick. 
I have the sidekick, but getting power out to the car is an issue now, so the cordless route would be useful.


----------



## tosh

I'm thinking I'll probably take it back next week...

The battery life is too short; another battery is 25-40quid (2Ah-4Ah)

That'll take it up to 150 quid spent; I could spend that on a plumber and electrician putting in an outside tap/power and buying some 30m hose and power extensions...

If the Aqua2Go battery really does last for 2-3 tanks, then it looks like a better buy. 

I'll try a full car wash this week and decide at the weekend. (I've been doing ONR washes for 2 years, but wheels never look as good as they could do)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithjmason

What was the final decision ?


----------



## tosh

keithjmason said:


> What was the final decision ?


I kept it; it IS significantly better than a hose, and I'm used to using the least amount of water anyway. I've done the car and wheels in a single battery, and it's also just about good enough for arches. Therefore it serves its purpose very well.

If you don't mind getting a second battery, then that solves the main issue with having a single 2.0Ah battery and the very slow charger.


----------



## DRGloss

Wow so many ideas spring to mind...


----------



## keithjmason

Looks like the full 'kit' is available on Amazon now, although a bit pricey.

WORX WG629E.1 Hydroshot 20V Portable Pressure Cleaner https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01NAN12FW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_.CgczbE2XBREZ


----------



## tosh

Having had one for a couple of months, I have absolutely no desire for the kit. 

It is perfect for doing wheels, arches, engine, door shuts and even a rinse down after a bucket wash if the car isn't too large. 

More things would make it too complicated. 

What would be useful is a second battery and a fast charger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ikon66

tosh said:


> Having had one for a couple of months, I have absolutely no desire for the kit.
> 
> It is perfect for doing wheels, arches, engine, door shuts and even a rinse down after a bucket wash if the car isn't too large.
> 
> More things would make it too complicated.
> 
> What would be useful is a second battery and a fast charger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi

Thinking of getting one of these, mainly for simplicity / convenience. Can you run it from a mains hose rather than bucket or trough as advertised please?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Unfortunately the instruction manual states it is not suitable for connection to the water mains.


----------



## tosh

I’ve used it off a garden tap; just don’t open the tap all the way. Not an issue (for me). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

